# O another sad day



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

We are sad to announce the passing of O yesterday. She died peacefully in her sleep. 

She had no table manners at all.









She could be quite querky.









But best of all she was our boss eyed baby.









She will be sadly missed. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

I dont come on very often but have read your posts about O previously.

I am very sorry for your loss 

Rip O xxx


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so very sorry  So many people loved hearing about O.... She will be missed by many. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear about O I used to love seeing updates on her 

RIP "O" you will be missed by many.


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.

Run free O xxxx


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

R.I.P O... :grouphug:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss 
I loved reading O's updates, cross safely over rainbow bridge O eace:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear of O's passing over the rainbow bridge, such a sad loss 

How old was she? They truly dont live that long do they


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

RIP 'O' , so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Sorry to hear of O's passing over the rainbow bridge, such a sad loss
> 
> How old was she? They truly dont live that long do they


We had O in our lives for 2 years exactly
I got her on July 12 2009 ( my birthday present to myself) and she died on 11 July 2011

Still cant believe we that she has gone to be honest


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

byglady said:


> We had O in our lives for 2 years exactly
> I got her on July 12 2009 ( my birthday present to myself) and she died on 11 July 2011
> 
> Still cant believe we that she has gone to be honest


 
I know how you feel, I keep going to look for Ozzy my male VO that was only with me for a very short time. They are very special creatures indeed.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Sad news - RIP little one xx


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

RIP little O x


----------



## angiepie (Jul 7, 2011)

SO SO sorry to hear. She looked like a fab little girl xxx


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

so sorry to hear about O...Read all the posts! amazing character! RIP x


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

tdbexotics said:


> so sorry to hear about O...Read all the posts! amazing character! RIP x


 
Both her and Patrick were amazing characters, they had very strong personalities and were quite different to each other. They are both sadly missed.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

:-( 
Very sad.....


----------

